
Self-published authors to get in iBookstore via Smashwords - Hagelin
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/03/self-published-authors-to-get-in-ibookstore-via-smashwords.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
fierarul
I'm surprised I can't use my developer account to upload a book to iBookStore
directly (or some song on iTunes for the matter).

After all I could just put an app that shows the book via iTunes connect, or
even put a generic book-reader and sell the books as items in an internal
"shop" (via Storekit).

So it doesn't make sense that you need a separate track to put a book.

But if you aren't making $100/year to cover the fees it might be a better test
to use a 3rd party to get on the *-Store.

Then again, this is Apple, they probably want separate yearly fees for each of
these "stores". So scratch that, I'm not that surprised, it makes total sense
now :-)

------
petercooper
If solo developers can get into the App Store directly, why not the
iBookstore? Having all these middlemen is crazy.

I bet a lot of independents will continue to roll out books through the App
Store.. not least because you can make richer experiences that way.

